# How was your flight?



## MateusLee

I want to ask someone how their trip was... what's the correct way?

你的飛機旅行怎麼樣​?
​這不對的。怎麼說???


----------



## vindy

yes,its ok.but we'll rather say:你旅行愉快吗? its like _Did you enjoy your trip?Did you have a good time?_ n besides:这_是_不对的。


----------



## MateusLee

But I rather it ask about how the FLIGHT was, not just the trip... Any way to do this or would it be culturally weird?


----------



## vindy

its ok to say你这次旅行怎么样啊？but we dont often say 飞机旅行 its a little bit odd unless you want to stress _its by plane:_你乘飞机怎么样啊？开心吗.......sth like that.


----------



## MateusLee

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BODYholic

MateusLee said:


> But I rather it ask about how the FLIGHT was, not just the trip... Any way to do this or would it be culturally weird?



In Chinese, we don't deliberately differentiate if it is a bus journey or an air trip. If your concern is only on the person's journey, be it overland or by air, 旅程 is the word to you.

You may say, "你的旅程愉快吗?" (lit: Did you have a pleasant trip/journey?)

As for your translation, "你的飛機旅行怎麼樣?"
1. The way this question presented by using "怎麼樣?" does not sound  idiomatic. Typically, we will just reply, "什么怎么样?"
2. In addition, if you are using this in a conversation, you have to pay extra careful where you land your pauses.
Say it, "你的  飛機旅行 怎麼樣?" or "你的飛機旅行 怎麼樣?"
Avoid,  "你的飛機   旅行怎麼樣?".

Hope this helps.


----------



## MateusLee

Thanks a lot, that really does help a lot. I appreciate it! I'll be sure to memorize this phrase. Yes, I always mix up zenme and shenme... Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## ywf

I would say 飛行旅程怎麼樣 or even simply 旅程怎麼樣.


----------



## daoxunchang

Maybe “你（这次）飞的感觉还好吗”/“（你）飞得怎么样”？


----------



## swim4life

or simply say "旅程还好吧？". It sounds more natural. You don't have to say "*飞机*旅程" here even though you know it's a journey in a plane.


daoxunchang said:


> Maybe “你（这次）飞的感觉还好吗”/“（你）飞得怎么样”？


I don't quite agree with “你（这次）飞的感觉还好吗”, but "飞得怎么样" sounds okay, very oral and informal.


----------



## Sergin

daoxunchang said:


> Maybe “你（这次）飞的感觉还好吗”/“（你）飞得怎么样”？


 
It seems you are asking a pilot, if he did well in the recent flight.


----------



## Mugi

Wouldn't a more natural question be something like:
你这次飞行不累码?

i.e. What is the most common question a Chinese person would ask a friend or colleague who has just returned from a regular business trip to the US, for example, when picking them up from the airport?

The English is essentially just asking if the flight itself was tiring or not. There are only a couple of likely answers: 
1) Not bad. (They had some interesting movies / I managed to sleep most of the way); 
2) Tiring. (I couldn't sleep at all / There was a noisy group a few rows behind me / There was a baby across the aisle that kept crying).


----------



## daoxunchang

Sergin said:


> It seems you are asking a pilot, if he did well in the recent flight.


 
Right. Then what about "(这次if not the first time)坐飞机感觉怎么样？/感觉还好吗？"


----------



## samanthalee

Mugi said:


> Wouldn't a more natural question be something like:
> 你这次飞行不累码?



"你这次飞行不累码?" is natural. But note that it implies you actually flew the plane yourself. If you are asking the pilot: "how was your flight?", you may then use this sentence.

The Mandarin version of the inflight announcement "We wish you a pleasant flight" is "(Name of airline)祝您有个愉快的旅途"。Perhaps we can modify something from here.

It does seem we never ask "How was your flight?"


----------



## ywf

samanthalee said:


> "你这次飞行不累吗?" is natural. But note that it implies you actually flew the plane yourself. If you are asking the pilot: "how was your flight?", you may then use this sentence.



No, I'm afraid I have to disagree with this, samantha.  I would pretty happily go with "旅行累吗", "旅行不累吗" or the like when picking my friend up from the airport regardless whether he is the pilot. It's nothing wrong with asking a passenger questions similar to that since it is no surprise that most passengers might feel tired after a long journey.


----------



## xiaolijie

ywf said:
			
		

> No, I'm afraid I have to disagree with this


True, you can use the same sentence in different situations and with different people, _if the context supports it_.


----------



## BODYholic

Mugi said:


> Wouldn't a more natural question be something like:
> 你这次飞行 "不累" 码吗?



The question is grammatically correct (i.e. discounting the typo mistake). However, you have to be very careful because the word "累""gives a negative connotation. We don't usually present  the question in this manner, unless you know the person very well.

Usually, for Chinese, we try to be politically correct. And we would say "你的飞行/旅程愉快吗?". Even we know that the person in question did not have a pleasant flight, we would just say "你的飞行/旅程还好吧?".


----------



## aaron792

MateusLee said:


> 你的飛機旅行怎麼樣


I can't see what wrong is with the sentence.
PERFECT!​


----------



## ywf

I hope you don't mind my correcting a mistake outside of your question, MateusLee: "这不对的。怎么说?" is not really a well-worded sentence. You may want to say "如果这不对，应该怎么说?" instead.


----------



## jipaishui

楼上翻译的都有点生硬了吧，应该意译：
你这次旅途愉快吗？

生活里问候哪里还带上“飞机”，英文学多了，中文也忘了！


----------



## daoxunchang

拜托，看清楚一点。提问题的朋友就是强调了要把这个意思表达出来，大家才这么绞尽脑汁要帮忙用尽量地道的中文给说出来的。


----------



## yuechu

Hello! I hope you guys don't mind if I ask a question in this thread which was asked many years ago.
How could I say "How was your flight back (to China)?" in Chinese?
Would this be "你的回国旅程愉快吗?"?


----------



## brofeelgood

I can't imagine myself saying any of the above except maybe 「旅程怎麼樣?」 in #8 and 「旅程还好吧?」 in #10.

I'd most likely say: 「一路(上)还顺利吧?」 when I'm asking someone how their journey went.

If it's an appraisal of the flight itself that you're after (the movie selection, the food quality, the seat comfort etc), you could try this: 「你乘搭的(航班/那班机)，你觉得怎么样?」.


----------



## yuechu

That's good to know. Thanks, brofeelgood!
Could I say 「回国一路(上)还顺利吧?」?


----------



## brofeelgood

yuechu said:


> Could I say 「回国一路(上)还顺利吧?」?


Aye.
「你到啦? 怎么样? 回国一路上还顺利吧?」


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks!


----------

